# Leao: il Milan offre 5 mln e saldo debito. Lui ne vuole 7 ma...



## admin (13 Ottobre 2022)

GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.

*Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.

*CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ovviamente ci sarà la pernacchia prima del Mondiale,tanto se lo gioca male sempre 7 chiederà dopo mentre se fa il botto arriveranno offerte per lui da 10 mln.


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.


5 più pagamento debito è poco rispetto a quanto gli offrirebbero all'estero.

Dubito firmi a quelle condizioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> 5 più pagamento debito è poco rispetto a quanto gli offrirebbero all'estero.
> 
> Dubito firmi a quelle condizioni.


Se vuoi rimanere al Milan ci rimani, ha 23 anni e tutto il tempo per andare a prenderne anche 20 di milioni. 
Altrimenti puoi sempre fare come chi è andato via a zero, ma non è andata benissimo.


----------



## Milanoide (13 Ottobre 2022)

In realtà mi par di capire che gli stiano dando sostanzialmente i 7 e più che vuole ma in una maniera camuffata e mirante a trattenerlo con un vincolo.
Il camuffamento serve ad evitare la corsa allo sportello a battere cassa degli altri giocatori.
Il vincolo è io faccio questo per te finché tu stai con me.
Sempre che sia tutto vero


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: Le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vuoi rimanere al Milan ci rimani, ha 23 anni e tutto il tempo per andare a prenderne anche 20 di milioni.
> Altrimenti puoi sempre fare come chi è andato via a zero, ma non è andata benissimo.


Quindi la colpa sarebbe del giocatore se non firma, non del Milan che fa offerte al ribasso...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi la colpa sarebbe del giocatore se non firma, non del Milan che fa offerte al ribasso...


Non è un'offerta al ribasso ma semmai non congrua secondo il diretto interessato.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.


.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Tuttosport: Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.*


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.


.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Caro Cardinale caccia i soldi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è un'offerta al ribasso ma semmai non congrua secondo il diretto interessato.


Se Vlahovic prende 7 non vedo perché non li debba prendere anche lui. Secondo me è al ribasso, oltretutto tenere un tetto ingaggi di quel tipo è piuttosto utopistico se l'obiettivo è quello di crescere ulteriormente non solo in Italia ma anche in Europa. Vedessero i dirigenti, sempre ricordando che è l'unico giocatore appetibile da top club nel nostro reparto avanzato, l'unico su 8 o 9 elementi che abbiamo davanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.


.


----------



## Albijol (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.



È poco ragazzi


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se Vlahovic prende 7 non vedo perché non li debba prendere anche lui. Secondo me è al ribasso, oltretutto tenere un tetto ingaggi di quel tipo è piuttosto utopistico se l'obiettivo è quello di crescere ulteriormente non solo in Italia ma anche in Europa. Vedessero i dirigenti, sempre ricordando che è l'unico giocatore appetibile da top club nel nostro reparto avanzato, l'unico su 8 o 9 elementi che abbiamo davanti.


Ne prendere 1.5 e gli offrono 5 più il pagamento della parte della multa che gli spetta ed è un'offerta al ribasso? A limite non sufficiente ma al ribasso è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.


.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.



Leao é il MVP della stagione 21/22 e anche ad oggi vale il 70% del nostro attacco. Se non crea qualcosa lui, siamo estremamente sterili.
5 milioni sono sotto quello che merita in Serie A, non voglio nemmeno parlare di club esteri. Sotto i 6 / 7 non si fara nulla, credo.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Ottobre 2022)

se la squadra gira , e magari vince, 5 milioni li fai ogni 2 domeniche allo stadio.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi la colpa sarebbe del giocatore se non firma, non del Milan che fa offerte al ribasso...


Certo, tanto lui "se vuole rimanere, rimane". Praticamente le trattative per i rinnovi al Milan sono diventate atti d'amore che devono fare i calciatori.


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo me7 ci possono stare, visto che anche i compagni riconoscono la leadership tecnica e decisività di Rafa.

Se poi ci accolliamo noi il debito ci può stare gli abbiano chiesto un qualche sconto sui 7 che gli avrebbero dato senza debito con lo sporting.

Vediamo come andrà a finire.
Certo è che se non firma prima del mondiale la vedo durissima poi, ormai manca poco van giocate qui tutte le fishes di cui disponiamo, senza rimandare oltre e senza poi aver nessun tipo di rimpianto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vuoi rimanere al Milan ci rimani, ha 23 anni e tutto il tempo per andare a prenderne anche 20 di milioni.
> Altrimenti puoi sempre fare come chi è andato via a zero, ma non è andata benissimo.


Penso proprio che per lui sarà diverso dato che si tratta di un fenomeno che in premier farebbe scintille, non è che che sono tutti stupidi o sopravvalutati come Zizzo, poi se vogliamo credere alle maledizioni è un conto ma metti Leao nel city e vedi se non andrebbe benissimo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Certo, tanto lui "se vuole rimanere, rimane". Praticamente le trattative per i rinnovi al Milan sono diventate atti d'amore che devono fare i calciatori.


E se non firma giù insulti al giocatore, dandogli dell'infame.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.


.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Sarebbe un'offerta ridicola, quasi offensiva.
In tutta onestà, mettendomi nei panni di Leao, dopo il doppio confronto col Chelsea non vedrei alcun motivo per restare al Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.


Il punto di caduta potrebbe essere un rinnovo a 7 (senza partecipazione alla multa) o 5,5 con multa a carico del Milan unito con un abbassamento della clausola rescissoria (da esercitare però solo tra 1 e 15 luglio in modo da poter gestire la sostituzione). magari dai 150 attuali a 110-120.

Da un lato Leao ha un ingaggio importante, si toglie il problema della multa (finchè non estende c'è il rischio che un infortunio o un crollo lo lasci con un debito di 10 milioni e un reddito di 4), può crescere nel miglior ambiente per lui e sa che se diventerà un top da Real o PSG o City la clausola è per loro accessibile e gli permette di andarci. Dal canto suo il Milan è tutelato dal fatto che avrà per 5 anni il giocatore o i soldi per cercarne un sostituto sul mercato.


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un'offerta ridicola, quasi offensiva.
> In tutta onestà, mettendomi nei panni di Leao, dopo il doppio confronto col Chelsea non vedrei alcun motivo per restare al Milan.


Scusa ma che discorso è? Perché in campo lui non c'era giusto ?


----------



## hiei87 (13 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Scusa ma che discorso è? Perché in campo lui non c'era giusto ?


Se ha la possibilità di passare all'altra squadra, oltretutto guadagnando molto di più, fa bene. 
È un po' come se un giocatore del Torino o dell'Udinese potesse venire al Milan.


----------



## sunburn (13 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il punto di caduta potrebbe essere un rinnovo a 7 (senza partecipazione alla multa) o 5,5 con multa a carico del Milan unito con un abbassamento della clausola rescissoria (da esercitare però solo tra 1 e 15 luglio in modo da poter gestire la sostituzione). magari dai 150 attuali a 110-120.
> 
> Da un lato Leao ha un ingaggio importante, si toglie il problema della multa (finchè non estende c'è il rischio che un infortunio o un crollo lo lasci con un debito di 10 milioni e un reddito di 4), può crescere nel miglior ambiente per lui e sa che se diventerà un top da Real o PSG o City la clausola è per loro accessibile e gli permette di andarci. Dal canto suo il Milan è tutelato dal fatto che avrà per 5 anni il giocatore o i soldi per cercarne un sostituto sul mercato.


Ma secondo me si fanno troppi romanzi su questa storia della multa. Leao può legittimamente ambire a guadagnare intorno agli 8-10 milioni e quello probabilmente sta chiedendo. Poi, spesso capita che ci sia un bonus alla firma e non ci sarebbe nulla di strano se lo chiedesse.
Son dinamiche assolutamente normali per un giocatore che ha le qualità per diventare uno dei top mondiali nel suo ruolo. Multa o non multa.
In altre parole, tra un quinquennale a 10 netti e un quinquennale 5 netti + sua quota di multa pagata, la prima offerta sarebbe di gran lunga più conveniente: 50 milioni VS 35 milioni… Poi se il nuovo club gli paga anche la multa, sicuramente non si strappa i capelli, ma non penso ruoti tutto intorno a quello.
A me sembra proprio evidentissimo che ormai Leao non sia più alla portata del Milan della “sostenibilità”. Godiamocelo fino a giugno, speriamo che ci faccia vincere un altro scudetto e poi grazie e in bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

5 milioni         
Quindi la vera offerta sarà 4,5 per non sforare il tetto massimo.

Neanche uno sforzo per trattenere il miglior giocatore-potenziale fenomeno da 200M.
Se fa le valige fa assolutamente bene.


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se ha la possibilità di passare all'altra squadra, oltretutto guadagnando molto di più, fa bene.
> È un po' come se un giocatore del Torino o dell'Udinese potesse venire al Milan.


Caspita ci vedi proprio male allora


----------



## Antokkmilan (13 Ottobre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un'offerta ridicola, quasi offensiva.
> In tutta onestà, mettendomi nei panni di Leao, dopo il doppio confronto col Chelsea non vedrei alcun motivo per restare al Milan.


Capisco che nel calcio non ci sono regole, peggio di una giungla; però dai cerchiamo di essere un po’ obiettivi: ti pagano la multa, ti offrono 4 volte quello che prendi è l’offerta è ridicola? capisco che i calciatori vivono su Narnia, però dai c’è un limite a tutto. Il doppio confronto…ma amico mio ma hai mai giocato a calcio? valuti un intera stagione per una sconfitta ( meritatissima), contro una squadra più forte? il ritorno non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione


----------



## Mauricio (13 Ottobre 2022)

Se non gli sta bene può sempre guadagnare 1,5 milioni per un anno e mezzo e pagarsi i 10 milioni di multa nel mentre. 
Offerta, se vera, più che buona (7 netti senza pagamento multa o 5 netti con multa son la stessa cosa). Se non vuole rinnovare, visto che non vorrà essere ceduto, va sfruttato fino al 2024 trovando nel mentre il sostituto.


----------



## joker07 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Capisco che nel calcio non ci sono regole, peggio di una giungla; però dai cerchiamo di essere un po’ obiettivi: ti pagano la multa, ti offrono 4 volte quello che prendi è l’offerta è ridicola? capisco che i calciatori vivono su Narnia, però dai c’è un limite a tutto. Il doppio confronto…ma amico mio ma hai mai giocato a calcio? valuti un intera stagione per una sconfitta ( meritatissima), contro una squadra più forte? il ritorno non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione


Leao deve pagare 9.5 milioni allo Sporting.
Il Milan da quanto deduco offre 5 milioni netti più 2 milioni all'anno per il pagamento della multa, con il decreto crescita, esborso annuo 8.5 milioni di euro (5+1.5+2).
Ora.. la serie A é probabilmente il terzo o quarto campionato d'Europa stando ai ranking e Leao ne è MVP, nella squadra vincente, tantissimi giocatori all'estero (anche al Dortmund) prendono più di 10 milioni. Un'offerta di 7 milioni netti complessivi (con anche il vincolo multa) non è così soddisfacente, con il suo procuratore può avere all'estero tranquillamente 10 milioni all'anno.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Capisco che nel calcio non ci sono regole, peggio di una giungla; però dai cerchiamo di essere un po’ obiettivi: ti pagano la multa, ti offrono 4 volte quello che prendi è l’offerta è ridicola? capisco che i calciatori vivono su Narnia, però dai c’è un limite a tutto. Il doppio confronto…ma amico mio ma hai mai giocato a calcio? valuti un intera stagione per una sconfitta ( meritatissima), contro una squadra più forte? il ritorno non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione


Guardando gli stipendi dei giocatori più pagati della serie A, l'offerta di 5 milioni a Leao mi sembra ridicola. Inoltre penso che Chelsea e altri club potrebbero offrire quasi il doppio.
Per quanto riguarda la differenza tra noi e il Chelsea, mi è parsa evidente, anche nei primi 20 minuti del ritorno. Per non parlare di quello che in generale è stato il nostro rendimento in questi due anni di Champions.
Sono più forti sotto tutti gli aspetti, e purtroppo la forbice è destinata ad allargarsi, perché gli altri fanno mercati a botte da 200-300 milioni a sessione, e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
Ora, fossimo noi al posto di Leao, milanisti dalla nascita, è ovvio che firmeremmo a vita e anche gratis, ma, mettendomi nei suoi panni, cercherei un progetto più ambizioso.


----------



## Antokkmilan (13 Ottobre 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Leao deve pagare 9.5 milioni allo Sporting.
> Il Milan da quanto deduco offre 5 milioni netti più 2 milioni all'anno per il pagamento della multa, con il decreto crescita, esborso annuo 8.5 milioni di euro (5+1.5+2).
> Ora.. la serie A é probabilmente il terzo o quarto campionato d'Europa stando ai ranking e Leao ne è MVP, nella squadra vincente, tantissimi giocatori all'estero (anche al Dortmund) prendono più di 10 milioni. Un'offerta di 7 milioni netti complessivi (con anche il vincolo multa) non è così soddisfacente, con il suo procuratore può avere all'estero tranquillamente 10 milioni all'anno.


Ma questo è un discorso che è già stato affrontato dalla società e da Maldini. Capisco che quello che dici, ma il Milan non ha in primis la forza economica( in Italia nessuno ha la forza economica di competere con là premier è con il mercato estero), per secondo anche se, facendo uno sforzo economico, il Milan non regala soldi a caso, per farlo deve avere la certezza di chi ha davanti, con Leao stanno facendo un eccezione. Terzo parliamone, quanti giocatori valgono quella cifra? per me pochi e questo lo sa anche Maldini è tornando al punto due, la società deve decidere se quella determinata cifra va sacrificata me deve valerne veramente la pena.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Ottobre 2022)

Io fossi il Milan ne offrirei 6 + 1.5 di bonus (magari legato a goal/assist) SENZA clausola e gli pagherei la multa, almeno per 5 anni siamo tranquilli e se ne riparlerà quando ne avrà 28, ancora super vendibile (magari pure a più di 150 milioni)


----------



## Antokkmilan (13 Ottobre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Guardando gli stipendi dei giocatori più pagati della serie A, l'offerta di 5 milioni a Leao mi sembra ridicola. Inoltre penso che Chelsea e altri club potrebbero offrire quasi il doppio.
> Per quanto riguarda la differenza tra noi e il Chelsea, mi è parsa evidente, anche nei primi 20 minuti del ritorno. Per non parlare di quello che in generale è stato il nostro rendimento in questi due anni di Champions.
> Sono più forti sotto tutti gli aspetti, e purtroppo la forbice è destinata ad allargarsi, perché gli altri fanno mercati a botte da 200-300 milioni a sessione, e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
> Ora, fossimo noi al posto di Leao, milanisti dalla nascita, è ovvio che firmeremmo a vita e anche gratis, ma, mettendomi nei suoi panni, cercherei un progetto più ambizioso.


Si ma ha 23 anni, te ne danno5, poi tra due anni la società non è stupida e te lo alza. Se non dovesse accadere lo si vende alla cifra che decide il Milan. Ps i minuti non sono 20 ma 18, ma tralasciamo questa cosa, ti sono sembrati evidenti ? come fai a dare un giudizio su una partita per così poco tempo? parte che non è vero, visto che il Milan era sul pezzo, ma anche se fossi come dici tu, chi mi dice che la partita non prendeva una piega diversa nel arco della partita? sono cose che non si possono prevedere. La squadra è in fase di crescita, non è una squadra ancora pronta per dominare in champions, ma fa parte del progetto è questo oramai è risaputo. Ma poi quale sarebbe il progetto più ambizioso? cerchiamo di essere meno ipocriti possibili, se mi parli di soldi va bene, ma non mi si può dire che il progetto Milan non sia ambizioso, visto che qui la crescita è garantita soprattutto per i giovani.


----------



## Milanoide (13 Ottobre 2022)

In realtà mi par di capire che gli stiano dando sostanzialmente i 7 e più che vuole ma in una maniera camuffata e mirante a trattenerlo con un vincolo.
Il camuffamento serve ad evitare la corsa allo sportello a battere cassa degli altri giocatori.
Il vincolo è io faccio questo per te finché tu stai con me.
Sempre che sia tutto vero


----------



## hiei87 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma ha 23 anni, te ne danno5, poi tra due anni la società non è stupida e te lo alza. Se non dovesse accadere lo si vende alla cifra che decide il Milan. Ps i minuti non sono 20 ma 18, ma tralasciamo questa cosa, ti sono sembrati evidenti ? come fai a dare un giudizio su una partita per così poco tempo? parte che non è vero, visto che il Milan era sul pezzo, ma anche se fossi come dici tu, chi mi dice che la partita non prendeva una piega diversa nel arco della partita? sono cose che non si possono prevedere. La squadra è in fase di crescita, non è una squadra ancora pronta per dominare in champions, ma fa parte del progetto è questo oramai è risaputo. Ma poi quale sarebbe il progetto più ambizioso? cerchiamo di essere meno ipocriti possibili, se mi parli di soldi va bene, ma non mi si può dire che il progetto Milan non sia ambizioso, visto che qui la crescita è garantita soprattutto per i giovani.


Per quanto riguarda il confronto col Chelsea, io li vedo superiori sotto tutti i livelli: tecnico, fisico, atletico, dell'esperienza, della profondità della rosa (non dimentichiamo che anche a loro mancavano giocatori importanti). Non a caso stiamo parlando dei campioni del mondo in carica.
Per quanto riguarda il progetto, tu vedi il Milan al livello di Chelsea, City e Real nel giro di qualche anno? A me francamente sembra impossibile. Troppo alto il divario economico.
Leao ha 23 anni. È giovane, ma non è un pulcino. Quando andrà a scadenza ne avrà 25. È nel suo prime e, considerandone le caratteristiche, penso durerà ancora massimo 5 o 6 anni. Francamente non vedo un motivo razionale per lui per restare.
Poi, se dovesse farne una scelta di cuore, giù il cappello e gratitudine eterna.


----------



## Antokkmilan (13 Ottobre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il confronto col Chelsea, io li vedo superiori sotto tutti i livelli: tecnico, fisico, atletico, dell'esperienza, della profondità della rosa (non dimentichiamo che anche a loro mancavano giocatori importanti). Non a caso stiamo parlando dei campioni del mondo in carica.
> Per quanto riguarda il progetto, tu vedi il Milan al livello di Chelsea, City e Real nel giro di qualche anno? A me francamente sembra impossibile. Troppo alto il divario economico.
> Leao ha 23 anni. È giovane, ma non è un pulcino. Quando andrà a scadenza ne avrà 25. È nel suo prime e, considerandone le caratteristiche, penso durerà ancora massimo 5 o 6 anni. Francamente non vedo un motivo razionale per lui per restare.
> Poi, se dovesse farne una scelta di cuore, giù il cappello e gratitudine eterna.


Attenzione non ho mica detto che il Milan sia superiore anzi…nel complesso sono d’accordo con te, il Chelsea è superiore ovviamente, ma io intendevo solo la partita del ritorno. Sicuramente! il Milan è solo al inizio, certo come il city assolutamente no, ma quello non è un progetto, come il Psg, possono comprare chi vogliono senza limite di spesa. Voglio dire è meglio di noi ora? assolutamente si, ma è una raccolta di figurine e Leao sarebbe uno dei tanti. Al Milan è un assoluto protagonista, come lo furono Kakà, come Sheva ecc.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Attenzione non ho mica detto che il Milan sia superiore anzi…nel complesso sono d’accordo con te, il Chelsea è superiore ovviamente, ma io intendevo solo la partita del ritorno. Sicuramente! il Milan è solo al inizio, certo come il city assolutamente no, ma quello non è un progetto, come il Psg, possono comprare chi vogliono senza limite di spesa. Voglio dire è meglio di noi ora? assolutamente si, ma è una raccolta di figurine e Leao sarebbe uno dei tanti. Al Milan è un assoluto protagonista, come lo furono Kakà, come Sheva ecc.


È difficile da accettare, ma ho idea che noi (mi ci metto anch'io) abbiamo ancora una visione del calcio molto romantica e romanzata.
Al momento nessun calciatore al mondo preferirebbe il Milan al Psg. Di questo ne sono certo.
E non sottovalutiamo il ruolo dei procuratori, e quello di Leao non è uno qualunque.
Per questo pure squadre senza progetto come la Juventus sono ancora assurdamente mete molto gradite ai giocatori.
Leao probabilmente nel Milan sarebbe più felice, ma quanti giocatori al mondo farebbero una scelta simile?
Giustamente è ambizioso e sicuro di sé, per cui vorrà giocare ai massimi livelli e guadagnare il più possibile. Noi questo non possiamo assicurarglielo.


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Non state tenendo conto che il milan del 2024 non sarà quello di oggi. E quello del 2025 ancora meno. Oggi non possiamo pagare certe cifre, nel 2024 o nel 2025 assumendo di avere entrate per almeno 400 milioni potremo pagare il 30% in più di oggi e ancora di più negli anni a seguire. Con 450 milioni potremo pagare il 66% in piu. Con 500 milioni potremo pagare il doppio. Tutto sta ai giocatori se avere fiducia nella società oppure no. Oggi non facciamo passi più lunghi della gamba ed è giusto così perché ci permetterà di farlo tra qualche anno. Leao rimane.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.



Volendo, margini di manovra ce ne sarebbero, che sia dal punto di vista del pagamento della multa o dell'aumento dello stipendio perché è normale che uno come Leao possa costare circa 10 lordi annui (quindi grazie al decreto crescita si potrebbe alzare ulteriormente la proposta da 5, che effettivamente per il giocatore non è molto allettante).
Allo stesso tempo, è una cosa fattibile solo se anche il giocatore lo vuole... 7 netti e pagargli la multa sarebbe ad esempio un prenderci per il collo.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Maldini per Leao ha già in mente una trama precisa: aiutareil portoghese a saldare il debito con lo Sporting e offrirgli un quinquennale da cinque milioni all’anno. Più dei 4,5 della proposta precedente, non i 7 che desidera Rafa. Ma in mezzo c’è un altro protagonista di primo piano: lo Sporting, o meglio ancora, il credito che i portoghesi vantano su Leao e il Lilla. Un totale, interessi compresi, di 19 milioni e mezzo. Il Milan proporrà al giocatore di sostenerlo nel pagamentodellaquotacheglicompete, circa la metà del totale. Di fatto, offrirà di sostituirsi a Rafa: non potrà porsi come interlocutore dello Sporting Lisbona (il Milan non è coinvolto direttamente nella vicenda legale) ma appoggerà Leao moralmente e, soprattutto, economicamente. Potrebbe coprire l’intera quota deldebitoepoilimitarsiadalzare di cinquecentomila eurol’ultima proposta d’ingaggio: da 4,5 a 5 milioni netti a stagione. C’è semmai un tema fiscale:il Milan e Leao partono da una condizione di favore per il rinnovo grazie ai benefici del Decreto Crescita. Per intendersi: un effettivo accordo sulla base di 5 milionidi euro netti comporterebbe per il Milan un esborso al lordo da 6,5 milioni: nella normalità dei casi sarebbero quasi 10. Il Milan ha fiducia. L'incontro avverrà martedì o mercoledì. Maldini incontrerà l'avvocato francese che rappresenta Leao. E questo summit può essere determinante. Il desio di continuare insieme sembra essere sia del Milan che di Leao.
> 
> *Tuttosport sul futuro di Leao: *le parole di Paolo Maldini sulla questione del rinnovo di Rafael Leao sono state chiare: «Vorremmo farlo prima del Mondiale, anzi volevamo farlo un anno fa e sei mesi fa. Poi ci devono essere le condizioni per farlo. L'idea è di farlo prima della sosta per il Mondiale, vedremo cosa succederà» e in questa direzione, da mesi, stanno lavorando lui e Ricky Massara per trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Il Milan vuole trattenere Leao, il ragazzo a Milano sta bene e non ha manifestato la volontà di andare via, ma vuole un ingaggio da 7 milioni netti a stagione. I rossoneri cercheranno di avvicinarsi, in tutti i modi, a quella cifra che consentirebbe al portoghese di affrontare, con maggior serenità, il “lodo Sporting” che nelle scorse ore ha vissuto di un nuovo capitolo. Il tribunale federale svizzero, infatti, ha respinto il ricorso del Lille confermando le sentenze del Tas e del Tribunale del lavoro portoghese che impongono il regime di solidarietà nel pagamento del risarcimento da circa 19 milioni. Di fatto, 9.5 milioni a testa e la controversia dovrebbe finire anche davanti alla Fifa che potrebbe inasprire la pena ai danni del Lille, che in tutto questo procedimentoviene visto come il colpevole primario non avendo sanato la sua posizione con lo Sporting dopo aver messo sotto contratto, a parametro zero, Leao. Una situazione, quella del risarcimento, che turba inevitabilmente il giocatore con il Milan che, anche volendo, non può surrogarsi al suo tesserato nella posizione di debitore verso il club biancoverde. Insomma, si lavora per arrivare al rinnovo e se questo non dovesse arrivare, in via Aldo Rossi attendono per la prossima estate una maxi offerta che possa rimpinguare le casse societarie e dare un range opeativo più ampio a Maldini e Massara sul mercato. Rimanendo in tema di rinnovi di contratto, le prossime settimane potrebbero vedere una svolta per quel che riguarda i nuovi accordi di Ismael Bennacer e Pierre Kalulu. Accordo che verrà sicuramente trovato per prolungare ulteriormente il contratto di Stefano Pioli, attualmente in scadenza a giugno 2023 con opzione di rinnovo fino al 2024 ma la sensazione è che le parti troveranno una comunione d’intenti che vada oltre un nuovo biennale, per proseguire insieme un lavoro che sta dando ottimi frutti.
> 
> *CorSport: *Il Milan prova ad accelerare sul rinnovo di Rafa Leão e una mano può arrivare dal tribunale federale svizzero che ha confermato la decisione del Tas: anche il Lilla dovrà contribuire al risarcimento a favore dello Sporting Lisbona. La multa da pagare dovrà essere divisa in percentuali tra l’attaccante rossonero e il club francese, che mensilmente vede il suo ingaggio pignorato del 20%. Nello specifi co i 18 milioni che spettano alla società di Lisbona dopo la risoluzione unilaterale del contratto eff ettuata nel 2008 dal giocatore non verranno versati solamente da Leão. Nel frattempo il Milan spera di strappare la fi rma sul rinnovo entro l’inizio del Mondiali come ammesso da Paolo Maldini, e in questi giorni si proverà ad entrare più nel vivo con gli agenti del portoghese.



Con questa societa giusto vada via a 0


----------



## joker07 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un discorso che è già stato affrontato dalla società e da Maldini. Capisco che quello che dici, ma il Milan non ha in primis la forza economica( in Italia nessuno ha la forza economica di competere con là premier è con il mercato estero), per secondo anche se, facendo uno sforzo economico, il Milan non regala soldi a caso, per farlo deve avere la certezza di chi ha davanti, con Leao stanno facendo un eccezione. Terzo parliamone, quanti giocatori valgono quella cifra? per me pochi e questo lo sa anche Maldini è tornando al punto due, la società deve decidere se quella determinata cifra va sacrificata me deve valerne veramente la pena.


In Italia ci sarebbe la Juve come forza economica, anche l'Inter elargisce stipendi superiori ai nostri come tetto comunque senza scomodare Premier, Real, Barca, Atletico, Bayern e Psg, in Germania il Dortmund da al lordo Sule quasi 19 milioni, Reus e Haller 11 milioni, il Lipsia a Werner quasi 17 milioni, Siviglia a Rakitic 13 milioni, Villareal a Parejo quasi 11 miilioni....
I calciatori in genere giocano fino ai 35 anni in media, Leao giustamente da MVP della serie A vuole uno stipendio adeguato alla concorrenza, poi se il Milan glieli da ok, altrimenti va via, ha 23 anni non 17-18 ed è portoghese, quindi milanista fino a un certo punto credo.


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2022)

è stato lui a fare la frittata rescindendo il contratto unilateralmente e dovrebbe apprezzare il fatto che il Milan gli vada incontro sobbarcandosi una parte del debito....non so come poi verrà registrato contabilmente questo aiuto...può anche darsi che questo debito giochi a nostro favore....poi ogni giocatore fa le proprie considerazioni ( a tal proposito sarei curioso di sapere se Kessie è contento di aver giocato solo un quarto d'ora in Champions), perché rischia di passare dall'essere il numero uno di una squadra ad essere uno dei tanti in un'altra, pur con uno stipendio migliore


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Mi sembra una minchiata. Leao vale molto più di 5


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Zoe, non ha una una sorella o una cugina di Milano, da fare conoscere a Leao ??

Perché qua dentro si sottovaluta troppo spesso la potenza del pelo che sposta i carri di buoi.


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vuoi rimanere al Milan ci rimani, ha 23 anni e tutto il tempo per andare a prenderne anche 20 di milioni.
> Altrimenti puoi sempre fare come chi è andato via a zero, ma non è andata benissimo.


Chiaro.

Io rimango dell'idea che firmerà perché conviene a tutti (a meno che non abbia già programmato di andarsene a fine stagione), ma penso serva qualcosa in più di 5M.


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vuoi rimanere al Milan ci rimani, ha 23 anni e tutto il tempo per andare a prenderne anche 20 di milioni.
> Altrimenti puoi sempre fare come chi è andato via a zero, ma non è andata benissimo.


Mi piace la canzone di Fibra, Propaganda
Vorrei lo stesso metro fosse usato con i lavoratori che parlano in questi termini e che hanno la possibilità di scegliere il datore di lavoro grazie alla loro abilità

tutti ma tutti tutti resterebbero nell’azienda che sorride di più a dispetto di stipendi più bassi. Zelig al cubo.

viva il Milan dei milanisti e non dei cortigiani


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Ottobre 2022)

Sono milanista da più di 40 anni
Se avessi le qualità di Leao e Maldini venisse da me con un’offerta da 5M lo ringrazierei con rispetto e in 3 minuti TRE mi alzerei e saluterei.

qualunque club mi pagherebbe il 50% della penale e qualunque club mi darebbe più di 5M. Devo giocare un altro anno a 1M ? Amen. Poi alla firma ne chiederò 20M per il disturbo.

e il garante cortigiano con la schiena dritta e il conto in banca garantito saluterà a - forse - a zero l’ennesimo ottimo giocatore.

via da un Milan che gioca al ribasso scaricando la colpa sui giocatori. Atteggiamento vile. Vile e servile.


----------



## sampapot (14 Ottobre 2022)

se credi in un giocatore, se hai l'ambizione di emergere anche in Champions e soprattutto se li vale, devi fare uno sforzo economico...perderlo a zero sarebbe una beffa (la terza)...venderlo significa che non vuoi nè investire nè vincere, ma solo di speculare pensando al bilancio.....perché se pensano di pescare sempre il jolly, si sbagliano


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Chiaro.
> 
> Io rimango dell'idea che firmerà perché conviene a tutti (a meno che non abbia già programmato di andarsene a fine stagione)*, ma penso serva qualcosa in più di 5M.*



Onestamente concordo sul fatto che presentarsi con 5 milioni significa mettere Leao in condizione di andarsene. 
Se il Milan vuole riprendersi la scena deve tenerlo senza farsi ricattare per cifre impossibili ma non deve nemmeno comportandosi da pezzente.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ammesso che sia vero quello che dice questa fonte...

Ma siamo così lontani dai 7 milioni che chiede?

A me non sembra, sicuramente qualcosa in più più può offrire, ma di certo non andremo a 10 + multa pagata. Se trovasse qualcuno che accetta queste condizioni, ben venga per lui.

Per quanto mi piaccia, come credo a tutti, più della permanenza di leao a me preme capire se la società abbia ambizioni o meno e nel giro dei prox 12 mesi lo scopriremo.
Nel primo caso, anche partisse, si farebbe una squadra sempre più competitiva. Nel secondo, leao o non leao nel tempo vivremmo un nuovo declino


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Ottobre 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Leao deve pagare 9.5 milioni allo Sporting.
> Il Milan da quanto deduco offre 5 milioni netti più 2 milioni all'anno per il pagamento della multa, con il decreto crescita, esborso annuo 8.5 milioni di euro (5+1.5+2).
> Ora.. la serie A é probabilmente il terzo o quarto campionato d'Europa stando ai ranking e Leao ne è MVP, nella squadra vincente, tantissimi giocatori all'estero (anche al Dortmund) prendono più di 10 milioni. Un'offerta di 7 milioni netti complessivi (con anche il vincolo multa) non è così soddisfacente, con il suo procuratore può avere all'estero tranquillamente 10 milioni all'anno.


Certo che può trovare la squadra che può dargli di più, ma deve portare i soldi richiesti o la clausola, altrimenti i 10mil l'anno li vede tra quasi 2 anni..(sempre se si confermasse il campione da stipendio in doppia cifra)
Nel frattempo si deve pagare la multa con i suoi 1,5mil..
Situazione complicata con tante parti in gioco,l'offerta fatta 5 più la multa sono i 7 richiesti, offeta più che congrua per l'età del giocatore..


----------



## Antokkmilan (14 Ottobre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Sono milanista da più di 40 anni
> Se avessi le qualità di Leao e Maldini venisse da me con un’offerta da 5M lo ringrazierei con rispetto e in 3 minuti TRE mi alzerei e saluterei.
> 
> qualunque club mi pagherebbe il 50% della penale e qualunque club mi darebbe più di 5M. Devo giocare un altro anno a 1M ? Amen. Poi alla firma ne chiederò 20M per il disturbo.
> ...


Partiamo dal presupposto che i calciatori sono professionisti e fanno quello che vogliono, come facciamo quello che vogliamo noi della nostra vita, questo mi sembra abbastanza scontato. Però qui non si parla di essere milanista, si parla che: il Milan ( la società che ti sta dando lavoro è ti paga), ti offre 5 volte il tuo stipendio. Ora libero lui di andare dove vuole, ma se lui vuole rimanere, non ci vedo nulla di male, lqsocietà non li ha mica offerto due noccioline; poi se vuole andare a guadagnare di più libero di farlo, ma non diamo sempre colpa alle società. C’è anche un limite a tutto, perché se siamo in questa condizione, la colpa è del intero sistema marcio dei procuratori e della uefa- Fifa che permette il porco dei comodi a questi personaggi. Ci vuole anche buon senso, se vuole rimanere e la società offre 5 volte tanto più la multa allora Leao deve firmare, se no lo dica che vuole andare via e c’è ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ma quando dite "a ribasso" su che parametro/valore vi basate?
Il giocatore prende 1 gli offro 5 il procuratore ne vuole 7, qualsiasi offera sotto i 7 è da considerarsi "a ribasso"?
Per cui L'offerta giusta da considerarsi non "a ribasso" è accettare qualsiasi richiesta.
A stò punto lo posso fare io il dt a 5k al mese.


----------



## EmmePi (14 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se Vlahovic prende 7 non vedo perché non li debba prendere anche lui. Secondo me è al ribasso, oltretutto tenere un tetto ingaggi di quel tipo è piuttosto utopistico se l'obiettivo è quello di crescere ulteriormente non solo in Italia ma anche in Europa. Vedessero i dirigenti, sempre ricordando che è l'unico giocatore appetibile da top club nel nostro reparto avanzato, l'unico su 8 o 9 elementi che abbiamo davanti.


Beh, se ti fai i conti prenderebbe 7 netti anche lui: 5 l'anno di ingaggio e 2 l'anno per 5 anni per il pagamento allo Sporting, ovvero i 10 milioni (poco meno) che Rafa deve pagare.

Per il giocatore non cambia nulla, o prende 7 l'anno e 2 li versa lui per la multa, o ne prende 5 e non versa nulla...
Per il Milan c'è il risparmio del lordo sui 2 milioni "aggiuntivi" e l'accortezza di non alzare il tetto ingaggi.

La definirei una MANDRAKATA di Maldini.


----------

